

Using Potrace for cleaner image masks - psadri
http://engblog.polyvore.com/2013/05/under-hood-how-we-mask-our-images.html

======
psadri
Polyvore removes the backgrounds from millions of product images in its index.

This post explains how were able to use Potrace to clean up the jagged edges
of the objects in these images.

------
jonathantrevor
Great info

